# Swe



## Brad (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking for a SWE for a client of mine for their android development team must also be profficent in java amd C


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

*What part of OFF TOPIC .. no android discussions.. was not understood? MOVED.*


----------

